# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  kya net pe pyaar hota hai????

## coolguyskumar

Online friends are people we may never meet.... We see
pictures, we see cams...It isn't the same.... We grow
close...We care and love one another.... One day we
may not hear from one another.... Our hearts will
break... All we see is a name on messenger but the
person we don't see anymore..... We pray....."Please
come back".... All I ask is you remember me in the
good times we had.....this is only happening in
chat.so net pyar is not true when we dont meet.those
who r in love on net,plz try 2 meet that person
first.then continue ur love.
otherwise ur love is waste.

with love,
kumar

----------


## coolguyskumar

How can u trust some1 on net, the identiy is only the E-MAIL ID....it might be a fake id too....Even after meeting the person Face to face we get cheated, thn..........how can a person seen on cam / chatted online & phone can be trusted?

Love needs trust..........

----------


## waffa

well very niccccce topic plz guyz leav ur comments here i ll also give but later on

----------


## *Fatima*

hani hota sirf mujeh

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i thaught ke pyar kahin b ho jaata hai....par not anymore

----------


## coolguyskumar

WAT SAY U DEAR MISS_SWEET EXPLAIN

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## waffa

piyar  sirf itna he kaho abi kay piyar iss world main kahe hai tu bahoot kam hai    aur jo piyar ko khail sumjte hain meri un say yahe ilteja hai plz dont play wid heartz..... :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww

----------


## waffa

aray kia hoa leav it comments here

----------


## TISHA

really?

----------


## manni9

ab batao Qamber she is asking  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

lol hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## murali614

If tum sacha hoga tho ? :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

qambar you gotta answer that mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

sharma rahe hain Qamber jee shayed  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi i guess net per pyaar ho sekta hai ..i guess now i believe in it..mager net per  ussay ziada nafrat bhi ho sekti hai

----------


## Endurer

keep guessing mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## coolguyskumar

very true par abhi bhi ek baat baaki hai kya net par pyar ho sakta hai?

----------


## zohaib1

if u ask me Net per sirf ATTRACTION ho sakti hai, PYA nahin
jab tak aap us se milo ge nahin us se baat nahin karo ge us ke facial expression nahin dekho ge aap kis tarha kisi ko samajh sakte

so for me Net per Pyar to kam se kam nahin ho sakata u can be like a PENPAL friend
but not LOVER, unless you meet the other person, PERSONALlY

----------


## Moona

yup i guess i agree wid ya zohaib... :Big Grin: 

but c guyZZ ...am still confused ..k dekho ...agar dekha na ho to pyar ho skata hai kia..???...a mean baton se ...av hrd somfin ..but a mean how can u bee in luv wid the person u hav not even seen....
so wha do ya say ...??

ok itz mayb ke...u no lookz dosnt count...but ho sakt hai hai k dekhne k baad woh aap ko acha na lage....so....

----------


## Aish

love face nd beauty se nahi dil se hota hai.aur hum dil ki baat kabhi bhi kahin bhi pata laga sakte hai agar dil mein sachayi ho.Well mein yeh nahi kaho gi ki net pe pyar hota ya nahi.i just want to say.it depends on a person.How he or she is nd wat they can nd how they can?JUst our feelings can decide that re we in love or not.I know a lots of peoples jinho ne net pe pyar kiya.aur ´bohot hi zyada.well onething wat i want to explain.Hum insaan ki personality ka pata tab tak nahi chala sakte jab tak hum ne mila na ho.BUt chat ki waja se hum apni feelings zyada achi share kar sakte hai.dont u think so?

----------


## Ash

ji true.. sahi kaha app ne  :Smile:

----------


## Aish

Ash ji mein sahi hi kehti ho ap ko samjh zara deer se ata hai heheheh

----------


## Ash

hum har thread per mazak kar rahay hain kia ? ^o)

----------


## Aish

no ASh sry sis actually mera mood hamesha esa hi rehta hai.MEri mama kehti hai muskurane aur muskurahat dene de dil mein nafrat kaam hoti hai

----------


## Ash

awww, bilkul theek kehti hain app ki mama, :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

whats up here ????

----------


## Moona

haaaaaahaha lol.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

app kis baat per hassi mona ??

simi bus net love ki baatien chal rahi hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ohh...moona kyon hasi :s

----------


## Ash

pata nai :s

----------


## Aish

pata kao jiiiiiiiiiiiii.´mooni dont make us confuse

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi!


Ji ho sakta hai, na honay ki wajah? I know couple of people who find their soulmates online and they are happy now...Happily everafter ka to after mai hi pata chalega.


First of all a person should know if it's really love and no one but that person himself/herself is the best judge. Most people use the word "love" to get into someone else's pants (you exactly know what I mean here). Now if you relate yrself to that kind of love than I feel  sorry for you mate! Love is overused in today's world, people say they love someone because of the way they look or their body. That could be anything but love. Love is when you can't do anything without thinking about that person, you always want to be with them (and hundred thousand more things). 

So, try to know what love (Love in it's true sense, not as I've mentioned above) is all about, first  :Smile: 


Peace!


P.S. To sum it up more beautifully, I picked these lines from MUZNA's thread TRUE LOVE (without her consent though)...True love is neither physical, nor romantic. True love is an acceptance of all that is, has been, will be, and will not be.  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

very well said Nutter..  :Smile: 

ab yakeen aa gaya app 71 years old hi ho lol  :Big Grin:  kiddin   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> very well said Nutter.. 
> 
> ab yakeen aa gaya app 71 years old hi ho lol  kiddin


lolzz..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nutter

@ Ash - Ji acha hai aapko yaqeen aagaya hai :P ab itni acchi baatein ek 71 saal kay buzurg hi keh saktay hain :blush:


P.S. No need to say you were kidding. I always take things in bright spirits  :Smile:

----------


## coolguyskumar

coool..............

----------


## DonWit

HOTA HAI!!!!

----------


## murali614

Duniya Bhuht bada hai come on yaar !...

----------


## coolguyskumar

ok kitna bad hai.....

----------


## waffa

acha  lakin agar koi na aye kisi ki life main tu kia sumjO gay  ........???

----------


## Moona

ladkioooo..ash simi an aish ...mujhe ab hudh bhi nai yaad ke main kyoon hasi thi ...hmm

aur waffa aap kia baat kar arhe ho ...??? i didn get ya ...

----------


## akki449

karke dekhna padega

----------


## palwasha

> acha  lakin agar koi na aye kisi ki life main tu kia sumjO gay  ........???


u ko hua hia kiya net pyaar :bg:

----------


## RANI786

nope net par pyaar nahin hota hai and even if you meet the person. Fake log har tarf hote hain, they just use you when they need you and later when they have had enuff they drop you just like that. So be careful people with whom you trust, bottom line is kay you can only trust yourself, but even not that when you are in love. And as for meeting someone and falling in love, you never know if people are just playing you (this counts for girls ánd guys too!).
Anyway just watch your back.
Take care.

----------


## coolguyskumar

kya desi twist me 8 hi memeber hai poll ka jawab do

----------


## coolguyskumar

desi twist mein 9 people hai amazing...........

----------


## harakiri_dep

its all rubbish. fantasies can never be reality

----------


## coolguyskumar

very true my dear friend

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Sun May 21, 2006 8:25 am
> 
> acha  lakin agar koi na aye kisi ki life main tu kia sumjO gay  ........???
> 
> 
> u ko hua hia kiya net pyaar :bg:


palu  tume nahe choroOn ga main tu  ab dehkna aur iss baat ka jwab b doOn ga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pyar to kahin b kisi waqt aur kisi se bhi jata hai.... to yeh kaisa sawal hai :P

----------


## Omar

jee haan pyar to mobile telephone or kissi bhe geez per hojata hey tooo net kya cheeze hey

----------


## shahsachin09

hi everyone

----------


## maryview

Yahhhhhh  :Frown:   :applaud;

----------


## Dogar

i agry with dream boy  :Smile:

----------


## Rija

pyar kahin bhi aur kabhi bhi hojata hai 
ik mauth aur ik pyar bin bulaye mehmaan hain.......

----------


## lordrahul

u know something??? when its love, and i mean when it IS love, u just know it....so does the other person...so the initial doubts and reservations just vanish....so mere hisab se...net pe pyar....ummmmm...ho sakta hai!!!!

----------


## Endurer

No doubt about that rahul. The next question: prolly the most important one, can this virtual relationship transform into a non-virtual one? lets say, a marriage or smthn?

----------


## vishal_life27

Net pe pyar nahi hota.It happens only to those who are not in touch with reality

----------


## Endurer

What's reality, or real for that matter?

----------


## waffa

whts u think bro ???

----------

